# 6 Flatheads for 207#



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Awesome day on the river!! 6 flats for 207. 8,8,32,42,56,61
The 61 and 42 came as a double! Pics are of the 56 61 32 and the 42 and 61 in the livewell while we got the camera ready. In the excitement of the double I didn't get a good pic of the 42 which was the only fish I caught today. lol
Thats 2 flats over 50 and 1 over 60 in the past 3 wks out of my boat

32


56


42 and 61 waiting for a photo op


61


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome, looks like Todd had the upper hand today.. Man I wish I could get my livewell to look like that!!

I wish we had flats like that down here on our half the river....

Salmonid


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, real nice job!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job guys!!!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Holy Sh*t!! Nice! Curious what section/pool you fishing? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

A day like that, I can't say specifically, but I will say West Virginia does a very good job of protecting their trophy catfish unlike Kentucky


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Salmoniod-Its funny bc as Todd netted my 42 and got it n the boat, I looked over and his rod was buried and drag singing. I grabbed it and he said for me to reel it in and I told him no way it was a real good fish. So I hand it to him and he says its not that big. WELL, 15 minutes later he agreed with me that it was a good fish!lol


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

TeamClose said:


> A day like that, I can't say specifically, but I will say West Virginia does a very good job of protecting their trophy catfish unlike Kentucky


Totally understand. I figured it was East of this mess we are in.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Man I'm jealous. Is that the Ohio? If so that pic of the 62# is truly fitting, with the "monsters of the Ohio" shirt captioning the picture. Awesome catches for sure man.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Could you send pics of your livewell setup. Looks like you have a truckbox fitted into front deck. Think it looks like a great setup.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

PM me if you want any details


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

TeamClose said:


> West Virginia does a very good job of protecting their trophy catfish unlike Kentucky


Yes they do. :thumbup: congrats

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

